# HVAC Disconnect



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

sweet


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

I dont see the problem. :whistling2:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Works fine, just remove wirenuts to cut power.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

That's face up huh? Awesome.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

I hate the tans too...


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

I thought they were yellow ? Plenty of kindling though .





Pete


----------



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

IslandGuy said:


> I hate the tans too...



Really? Man I'm hooked on the tans, maybe just because I've used them for so long! What do you use?


Sent from my iPad using electriciantalk.com


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I just don't understand why they wasted the fuse. prolly coulda used it somewhere else.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

IslandGuy said:


> I hate the tans too...


I LOVE the tans. They seem EONS better than the yellows and reds.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

dspiffy said:


> I LOVE the tans. They seem EONS better than the yellows and reds.


No crap, what is this 1999? Why are we even having this discussion? Lol


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

dspiffy said:


> I LOVE the tans. They seem EONS better than the yellows and reds.












The 3M tan/red is even better yet!


----------

